# DF: Tuhon Gaje of Pekiti Tirsia in DVD



## Clark Kent (Sep 14, 2006)

*Tuhon Gaje of Pekiti Tirsia in DVD
By jasonb - Wed, 13 Sep 2006 21:46:59 GMT
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Tuhon Gaje isn't found much on video, but I found him in a newly released DVD... Has both him and Guro Tim Waid on it, with tons of footage. 

It is a DVD that compares Krav Maga, Wing chun, Pekiti Tirsia and a Reality/Adrenaline based system.. but who cares! Tuhon Gaje is on the video doing armed and unarmed responses to common attacks and him and Tim Waid do two man demos with all sorts of weapons. Anyway, 
check it out.

http://www.comparestyles.com


Read More...


------------------------------------
Defend.net Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

